# Bowfishing Guide Help



## capefisher

Looking to go on a bowfishing trip around Livingston area this weekend. Any help would be great!


----------



## Blake0311

Probably too late, but, look up Mark Malfa with Big fish Bowfishing. Good guy with some good set ups. Doesn't spend the whole night taking first shot at fish in the front like most guides. In fact, he never even picked up his bow when we went with him.


----------



## texas two guns

What do you mean like most guides?
Who does that?


----------



## SomewhiteguynTX

texas two guns said:


> What do you mean like most guides?
> Who does that?


PM me and I'll give you a couple guides that "drive" from center of bow and start shooting right outta the gates.


----------



## Blake0311

texas two guns said:


> What do you mean like most guides?
> Who does that?


No need to get offended. Maybe I should have reworded it to say "like most guides I've been with." But before I got my boat set up with lights I went with 4 different guides and 3 out of 4 were shooting fish all night from the front of the boat. One brought his son who was supposed to be a "deck hand" and by the end of the night he was bragging how he had the highest fish count. Then wanted a tip. I've talked to others that have had similar experiences. The name of that guide was gobowfishing up in the Dallas area. Also, I was new to the area at that time so I didn't know better but they brought us to a lake that was illegal to bowfish on due to city ordinances.


----------



## texas two guns

I'm not offending I was just wondering who. Me, I don't pick up a bow unless asked and even then they'll have to ask me several times. Most just want to see how good we are or just want to get some more fish in the boat.


----------

